# InnoDB: Database was not shut down normally!



## c00kie (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi
My MySQL daemon shuts down of it's own accord every 24 hours it would seem. As a result, all my websites go down with it!  Each time I have to manually SSH in to the server to restart it - which is of course un-managaeble.  Do you have any clues on why it may be behaving like this? Here's the tail from /var/db/mysql/my.domain.com.err


```
Version: '5.5.32'  socket: '/tmp/mysql.sock'  port: 3306  Source distribution
140124  7:08:51 [Note] /usr/local/libexec/mysqld: Normal shutdown

140124  7:08:51 [Note] Event Scheduler: Purging the queue. 0 events
140124  7:08:51  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...
140124  7:08:52  InnoDB: Shutdown completed; log sequence number 798845780
140124  7:08:52 [Note] /usr/local/libexec/mysqld: Shutdown complete

140124 07:08:52 mysqld_safe mysqld from pid file /var/db/mysql/my.domain.com.pid ended
140124 07:10:09 mysqld_safe Starting mysqld daemon with databases from /var/db/mysql
140124  7:10:09 InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled
140125 18:57:08  InnoDB: Database was not shut down normally!
InnoDB: Starting crash recovery.
InnoDB: Reading tablespace information from the .ibd files...
InnoDB: Restoring possible half-written data pages from the doublewrite
InnoDB: buffer...
```

I didn't order this shutdown?


```
140124  7:08:51  InnoDB: Starting shutdown...
```


----------

